# installare gentoo partendo da ubuntu

## giangentoo

Salve a tutti!

Sono nuovo del forum...

vengo subito al dunque, utilizzo linux da un pò di tempo (3 anni circa) e dopo molte indecisioni ho deciso di installare Gentoo linux sul mio pc!

Dunque utilizzo un macbook con 2 gb di ram, hd da 250gb scheda video e audio integrate...

ho già partizionato l'hd e uso refiit per il boot

adesso come distro ho installata una ubuntu 9, vorrei installare gentoo partendo dalla ubuntu, ma non ho idea di come procedere, ho letto il manuale on-line e mi ha dato dei chiarimenti!

l'unica domanda che ho:

Posso installare gentoo partendo da ubuntu?

devo fare dei settaggi particolari per il mac?

Help me please  :Very Happy: 

----------

## giangentoo

secondo voi posso utilizzare gparted, per creare le partizioni?

e poi fare tutto manualmente da terminale?

non è che rimodellando le partizioni rischio di perdere ubuntu, e uindi di esser costretto a fare tutto da live cd?

vi dico questo perchè non essendo a casa, utilizzo un vlan x connettermi, quindi ho assoluto bisogno di un sistema d'appoggio, dato che in modalità live cd non potrei connettermi ad internet  :Sad: 

----------

## lordalbert

non credo tu debba seguire delle procedure particolari per il mac. Ad ogni modo c'è già un topic in cui viene discussa l'installazione su un mac.

Riguardo a ubuntu si, puoi usarla benissimo come base da cui installare gentoo.

Puoi usare il tool che vuoi per creare/sistemare partizioni. Basta che stai attento a non cancellare/modificare la partizione in cui adesso c'è ubuntu, che non lo perdi

----------

## cloc3

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non è che rimodellando le partizioni rischio di perdere ubuntu, e uindi di esser costretto a fare tutto da live cd?
> 
> 

 

se intendi rimodellare la tabella delle partizioni senza toccare la partizione attuale ubuntu, non ci sono problemi, altrimenti l'operazione diventa delicata. forse non del tutto impossibile, ma non affronterei l'incognita senza un backup.

----------

## giangentoo

dunque come vi ho detto ho l'hd di 250 gb, diviso in 2 partizioni, in una c'è Mac os X, nell'altra ubuntu....

le 2 partizioni sono da 116 gb circa!

come mi consigliate di preparare quelle per gentoo?

la partizione di swap al momento è alla fine dello spazio libero, continuo a lasciarla li?

----------

## cloc3

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le 2 partizioni sono da 116 gb circa!
> 
> 

 

quindi hai spazio libero ovunque.

io accederei con un cdrom per creare un tar della partizione ubuntu e metterlo in quella mac (o forse puoi lavorare direttamente da mac).

così il backup è a posto.

poi userei uno strumento per ridimensionare ubuntu (ogni file system linux ammette il resize, sebbene si tratti di una operazione pericolosa, e da non eseguire sulla partizione di root). se ti va bene, ritorni su ubuntu e installi gentoo, altrimenti utilizzi il backup...

----------

## giangentoo

bene, ho rimodellato le partizioni, e ubuntu continua a funzionare!  :Very Happy: 

adesso lo schema delle partizioni è il seguente:  dev/sda3 (ext3) da 103,81 Gb; /dev/sda5 (ext2) da 9,76Gb; e /dev/sda4 (swap) da 2,78 Gb

Adesso procedo con l'installazione, se ho problemi vi posto le domande!

----------

## giangentoo

scusate per il file make.conf, come dovrei scriverlo? non ho la minima idea di ciò che devo scrivere su quel file, help me

----------

## lordalbert

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> scusate per il file make.conf, come dovrei scriverlo? non ho la minima idea di ciò che devo scrivere su quel file, help me

 

ci dovrebbe essere tutto scritto sull'handbook  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

si parte da quel bel make.conf.example che non ricordo dove è finito.

----------

## giangentoo

dove lo posso trovare?

----------

## giangentoo

ho spulciato un pochino per la rete ed ho trovato un link molto utile!

ho dato il seguente comando: cat /proc/cpuinfo, che mi ha dato le informazioni sul mio pc!

 *Quote:*   

> processor	: 0
> 
> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family	: 6
> ...

 

adesso secondo voi posso compilare il make. con in questa maniera?:

 *Quote:*   

> vendor_id  : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family  : 6
> 
> model  : 15
> ...

 

andrebbe bene?

----------

## djinnZ

Più che bene, poi restano le use da configurare, il profilo da scegliere, le use per l'hardware etc.

per esempio il mio è

```
USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X X509 a52 aac ace acl acpi administrator alisp \

     alsa amr amrnb amrwb aotuv apache2 async audit automount \

     bash-completion bdf big-tables binfilter bluetooth bolddiag branding \

     bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdio chroot cjk colordiff css cups cupsddk \

     custom-cflags cvs cxx daemon dbus dbx device-mapper dga directfb djvu \

     dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emovix enca encode enscript erandom escreen \

     exif exiv2 extraengine fax faxonly fbcon ffmpeg firefox3 flac \

     fontconfig ftp gd gdbm ggi gif gimp glib glibc-compat20 glibc-omitfp \

     glitz glut gnutls gocr gs gtk gtkstyle hal hdri hfs highlight hpn icu \

     id3tag idea idn immqt-bc ipv6 java java-external java6 javascript jbig \

     jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms ldap ldap-sasl libgcrypt libssh2 live lm_sensors \

     logrotate lvm1 lzo madwifi matroska max-idx-128 mbrola md5sum \

     mdnsresponder-compat mjpeg mktemp mmx mmxext mng modplug mono mp2 mp3 \

     mpeg multiuser musepack musicbrainz mysql nemesi network nfs nis nls \

     nsplugin ntfs odbc odk ogg opengl openssl opensslcrypt overlays parport \

     paste64 pcsc-lite pda pdf perforce pg-intdatetime php player plugins \

     png postgres postscript ppds pppd pulseaudio q32 qt3support qt4 \

     quicktime quotas rar realmedia reiserfs remote rle rpc rtsp ruby samba \

     scanner sdl sensord server shout skins slp smartcard smbkrb5passwd sms \

     sockets speex spell sql sqlite srt sse sse2 sse3 ssh ssse3 stream \

     subversion svg sysfs syslog sysvipc szip tcl templates theora threads \

     tiff tk tools truetype unicode usb utils vboxwebsrv vcd vda vhosts \

     vidix vim-pager vim-syntax vorbis wav wavpack webdav webinterface width \

     wifi win32codecs winbind wireshark wma wmf wxwindows x264 xanim xcb \

     xcomposite xfs xft xinerama xinetd xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xmp \

     xosd xpm xrender xscreensaver xsl xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yv12 zip zvbi \

     -isdnlog -openmp -oss -portaudio -qt3 -run-as-root -toolbar -zeroconf"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse ps2mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="mga"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

CAMERAS=""

LIRC_DEVICES=""

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default \

authz_dbm authz_default authz_host authz_user autoindex cache \

dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires \

ext_filter file_cache filter headers imagemap include \

mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ftp

proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir \

usertrack vhost_alias actions alias"

APACHE2_MPMS="event"

LINGUAS="it en"

DOC_SYMLINKS_DIR="/usr/doc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--color y --with-bdeps y"

INSTALL_MASK="TODO.gz HACKING.gz AUTHORS.gz TODO.bz2 HACKING.bz2 AUTHORS.bz2"

PKG_INSTALL_MASK="TODO.gz HACKING.gz AUTHORS.gz TODO.bz2 HACKING.bz2 AUTHORS.bz2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/gentoo /usr/portage/local /usr/portage/gechi"

PORTDIR=/usr/portage/gentoo

PKGDIR=/usr/portage/pkg/packages

DISTDIR=/usr/portage/pkg/distfiles
```

se lo copi pedissequamente sfascerai tutto, ovviamente ma è per darti un'idea.

----------

## giangentoo

Sapreste indicarmi un sito o il wik per configurare correttemente il mio?

Non sò proprio dove sbattere la testa  :Razz: 

----------

## giangentoo

guida trovata, ora la spulcio un pochettino e vediamo cosa ne esce....

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Apple_MacBook

poi vi posto l'intero file!

----------

## giangentoo

Forse sono sulla buona strada.....

 *Quote:*   

> vendor_id : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family : 6
> 
> model : 15
> ...

 

adesso il dubbio è su quel x86, io ho scaricato il portage i686mì, non è che devo cambiarlo? da x86 a i686?

però le altre varianti non sò come impostarle.... :S

----------

## giangentoo

forse ho risolto....

secondo voi è corretto in questa maniera qui?

 *Quote:*   

> vendor_id : GenuineIntel 
> 
> cpu family : 6 
> 
> model : 15 
> ...

 

Credo possa andare bene, fatemi sapere voi!Last edited by giangentoo on Sat May 16, 2009 10:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lordalbert

ma che casino le tue useflag! Non è che devi aggiungerle TUTTE! Devi aggiungerle in base al supporto che vuoi.

Per esempio, utilizzi sia gnome/xfce che kde? dovresti scegliere tra qt e gtk, a patto che tu non le voglia entrambe installate. E poi abilita solo il supporto che realmente utilizzi! Altrimenti usare gentoo in quel modo è un suicidio, come usare sabayon

----------

## giangentoo

Come mi consiglieresti di compilarlo allora il file?

scusate, ma non sono molto esperto della compilazione, ho cercato qualche guida ma non ho trovato molto....

Vorrei aver installato kde come desktop manager!

----------

## giangentoo

credo di aver trovato!

 *Quote:*   

> vendor_id : GenuineIntel 
> 
> cpu family : 6 
> 
> model : 15 
> ...

 

dovrebbe essere corretto, mi serve il bluetooth, amsn, kde 4, i codec video e audio, i win 32 codec, e per il wifi

due domande: per abilitare la web integrata, come devo fare? inoltre io uso cinelerra (con mandvd e lives), per installarla, dovrei dare qualche comando particolare da questo file, o devo installarla successivamente?

----------

## lordalbert

allora, quando lo installi, usa "emerge -pv nomesw" e vedi le varie useflag che ha. Quelle diciamo che sono i servizi che puoi abilitare o disattivare di quel programma. Quel file lascialo pure minimale, con qt3 qt4 kde e -gtk -gnome, poi i vari codec, bluetooth e le cose generali che ti servono.

Poi definisci ogni singolo programma con le flag che vuoi dentro il file packages.use .  Per il significato delle use usa il comando "euses" (se ricordo bene dovrebbe chiamarsi così). ad ogni modo ci dovrebbe essere spiegato tutto in modo chiaro e più completo sull'handbook.

Adesso sono un po' di fretta, e non ho tempo per spiegare tutto nei particolari... magari più tardi  :Smile: 

----------

## giangentoo

grazie mi faresti un favore enorme...

Purtroppo è la prima volta che mi ritrovo a dover configurare gentoo su un macbook, non ho voglia di continuare ad usare ubuntu o simili perchè non credo si impari molto sul pinguino utilizzando queste distro...

stò riscontrando problemi però nel leggere l'hanbook, non è scritto in maniera molto comprensibile per i nuovi utenti  :Razz: 

grazie per l'aiuto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Elbryan

io ho un macbook 4,1 e la wiki su cui ho contribuito è questa:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Apple_Macbook

su cui trovi alcuni miei file di configurazione.

Inoltre sul mio blog ho postato alcuni file di configurazione (più aggiornati) e una sorta di guida per la scheda wifi broadcom.

http://elbryanlos.blogspot.com/search/label/broadcom%20sta

http://elbryanlos.blogspot.com/2009/01/macbook-31-configuration-files.html

Qui ti posto il mio make.conf:

http://dpaste.com/44736/

Occhio che avendo un macbook 4,1 alcuni componenti hardware potrebbero essere differenti.

Inoltre il mio make.conf è per lo più mirato a gnome (infatti trovi -qt3 e -qt4). Ciò può darti alcuni problemi (per esempio con VLC).

Infatti in package.use ho impostato VLC per utilizzare la useflag qt4 (anche se sinceramente quell'ebuild andrebbe sistemato).

Se ci son problemi mi trovi sul canale irc #gentoo-it sul server irc.freenode.net

edit: ho notato che lo snippet sopra ti tira dentro ccache (discutibile) e soprattutto i810 come driver video (che non esistono più, infatti ora si chiamano "intel"). Occhio a postare roba deprecata  :Smile: 

CiaoLast edited by Elbryan on Sat May 16, 2009 2:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cloc3

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> stò riscontrando problemi però nel leggere l'hanbook, non è scritto in maniera molto comprensibile per i nuovi utenti 
> 
> 

 

purtroppo è da fine 2004 che non sono più un nuovo utente...

però la difficoltà che ricordo di aver incontrato risiedeva principalmente nella mia poca conoscenza della bash, piuttosto che nella lettura dell'handbook. progressivamente ho imparato ad usare bash e, allo stesso tempo, a capire il significato delle operazioni che stavo facendo.

adesso i manuali non li consulto quasi più, perché le cose mi vengono quasi da sé.

se incontri difficoltà precise nella lettura, prova a sottolinearle, suggerendo magari integrazioni.

----------

## giangentoo

ho dato un occhiatina, e ho riscritto il file!

scusate ho ancora una domandina:

in molti pasaggi dll'installazione dice che si devono copiare dei file o delle directory dal cd al disco fisso...

come faccio a copiarli? non dispongo del cd di installazione, e come ho già detto effettuo l'installazione partendo da ubuntu, come posso fare?

----------

## Elbryan

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> ho dato un occhiatina, e ho riscritto il file!
> 
> scusate ho ancora una domandina:
> 
> in molti pasaggi dll'installazione dice che si devono copiare dei file o delle directory dal cd al disco fisso...
> ...

 

assurdo. l'installazione gentoo si fa utilizzando due file che si scaricano da uno dei molti mirror in giro per il globo. Nient'altro.

Al massimo si utilizzano 4-5 strumenti comuni a tutte le distribuzioni (vedi cp, tar, chroot)

----------

## cloc3

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in molti pasaggi dll'installazione dice che si devono copiare dei file o delle directory dal cd al disco fisso...
> 
> 

 

quali file esattamente?

e con quale comando?

----------

## giangentoo

vero, avevo letto male io  :Razz: 

stò procedendo con l'installazione, il mio make.conf, al momento è così strutturato:

 *Quote:*   

>  These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.
> ...

 

và bene?

----------

## Elbryan

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> vero, avevo letto male io 
> 
> stò procedendo con l'installazione, il mio make.conf, al momento è così strutturato:
> 
>  *Quote:*    These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> ...

 

direi di no.

Non hai overlay, quindi non ti servono sicuramente le due ultime righe. (tantomeno layman).

Poi non capisco l'utilità di avere flag come madwifi, injection e xkb (boh).

Altra cosa:

```
vendor_id : GenuineIntel

cpu family : 6

model : 15

model name : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz

```

Queste cose qui non devi metterle nel make.conf

Per le useflag sinceramente ti consiglierei di copiarti le mie se non utilizzi un sistema in dominio e vuoi un ambiente gnome.

Oppure, se vuoi fare a modo tuo, ti consiglio, una volta fatto il chroot e sistemato il sistema alla base (vedi scelta del profilo), di dare un "emerge --info" e copiarti le USEFLAG, che ti riporta quel comando, nel make.conf e poi di fare una sensata cernita tra esse.

----------

## giangentoo

vorrei avere kde 4 come desktop...

magari copio le tue use, e metto il segno meno (-) a gnome gtk, e lo tolgo da kde e q3 q4...

e per le ultime 2 righe non metto nulla?

ultima domanda:

 *Quote:*   

> vendor_id : GenuineIntel 
> 
> cpu family : 6 
> 
> model : 15 
> ...

 

queste righe dove le dovrei scrivere? avevo capito che andavano scritte nel make.conf

----------

## cloc3

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> queste righe dove le dovrei scrivere? avevo capito che andavano scritte nel make.conf

 

quelle righe devono solo essere lette, e permettono di dedurre le giuste impostazioni per la variabile CFLAGS di /etc/make.conf, perché sono i dati che identificano la tua cpu, in base alla quale (normalmente) viene ottimizzata la compilazione.

qui un luogo dove cercare ulteriori informazioni sulle cflags.

----------

## giangentoo

Si scusate, avevo visto, oggi stò avendo un pò di difficoltà con la rete wirless....

ok, stasera riprendo l'installazione, se ho problemi vi faccio sapere!

Grazie per le dritte!!!!

ah, prima che mi dimentico, per impostare  kde4 come desktop manager, cosa dovrei scrivere sul mio make.conf?

il mio make.conf adesso è scritto così:

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 
> ...

 

le ultime due righe, adesso che mi ricordo vengono aggiunte in automatico dopo aver effettuato il mirrorselect!

----------

## Elbryan

per la rete wireless ti consiglio di guardare il post che ho fatto sul mio blog (specialmente le ultime 4 righe: smascherare i driver sta di broadcom e il supporto kernel da abilitare). Sempre che tu abbia una Broadcom  :Wink: 

Comunque le useflag in teoria van bene, potresti aggiungere phonon.

Sinceramente io credo tu abbia messo *troppe* useflag per un utilizzo normale del pc:

- la flag 16bit .. musepack?

- aqua per gvim (che mi pare sia strettamente legato alle gtk)

- aqua_theme per xdtv (guardi la tv sul pc?)

- ccache per catalyst (sai a che serve?)

- emboss - Adds support for the European Molecular Biology Open Software Suite ?!?

- aalib - Adds support for media-libs/aalib (ASCII-Graphics Library)

- symlink - Sinceramente non credo sia una cosa buona averla lì tanto per se poi non si sa che fa..

- timidity - Utilizzi un MIDI sequencer? Un convertitore da MID a WAV?

- userland_GNU !?!?

- v4l e v4l2 le reputo piuttosto inutili assieme con la tua configurazione  :Razz: 

Tanto per citarne alcune

Insomma..

Non vanno messe propriamente a caso.. Per maggiori informazioni ti direi di consultare comandi come "euse -i <flag>".

Ripeto, il mio make.conf è più che sufficiente per un utilizzo più che normale. E poi si possono sempre adattare quando avrai il sistema a regime.

Just my 2 cents

----------

## giangentoo

ok, ora copio le tue Use!

adesso riprendo l'installazione, se ho problemi vi faccio sapere!

Grazie per l'aiuto!

bye bye

----------

## djinnZ

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> copio le tue Use

 niente di più sbagliato, le use dipendono dalle scelte personali.

Tra parentesi qualcuno mi sa spiegare perchè emboss (o non ricordo quale altra assurda use legata ad un pacchetto scentifico)  è di default in diversi profili?

Il metodo è scegliere il profilo (che comporta una serie di use già predefinite), scartare le use use flag che sicuramente non servono o comportano giorni di compilazione (per esempio le scimmie mettono -kde -qt -qt3 -qt4 etc. e le lucertole -gnome -esd etc.), compilare system, compilare world rifinire le use flag ed aggiornare.

Quanto alle use flag un buon metodo potrebbe essere andare a spulciare l'output di un 

```
emerge --with-bdeps y --with-color y -eNDupv @world | less
```

 per farsi un'idea di quali use sono realmente supportate.

Quanto alla gestione delle use ci sono due metodi fondamentali, uno (quello che uso io nella mia pigrizia e conoscendo la mia distrazione) è abilitare/disabilitare tutte le use globalmente ed usare /etc/portage/package.use solo per le eccezioni (ovvero quelle use che vanno abilitare o disabilitate per un singolo pacchetto), l'altro è abiltare o disabilitare solo poche use i cui effetti si ripercuotono sull'intero sistema (la distinzione non è chiarissima ma diciamo che sono use come X gtk kde gnome hal e simili) e gestire tutto per singolo pacchetto (o meglio ancora disabilitare globalmente le use ed aggiungerle pacchetto per pacchetto.

il secondo approccio è molto valido se devi creare un sistema minimale perchè ti consente di evitare accuratamente ogni dipendenza inutile ma gli strumenti (come ufed od euse, davvero utilissimo) sono utili con il primo approccio.

Ad ogni variazione nelle use ricordati di verificare i pacchetti da rimuovere (urge documentarsi sulle opzionio --with-bdeps e --depclean), verificare cosa vai ad installare (prima di incartarti tra dipendenze circolari e blocchi) ed usare il revdep-rebuild.

NB: gtk e doc comportano alcuni problemi in fase di installazione, a meno che non sai cosa stai facendo l'emerge @system va lancianto senza gtk e doc è meglio abilitarla per singolo pacchetto (la differenza su una installazione completa di una dozzina di GB sono almeno 2 GB aggiutivi, rogne infinite e molto più tempo nel compilare i pacchetti) dove ritieni che realmente ti serve.

Se hai intenzione di usare kde 4 forse avere "-arts -esd kde kde4 qt -qt3 qt4 qt3support" è meglio.

e non copiare stupidamente, te lo ripeto  :Wink: 

personalmente mi arrischierei ad usare anche le ldflag, sono abbastanza affidabili ormai.

----------

## giangentoo

quando arrivo al punto di montare la directory proc, dò il seguente comando:

 *Quote:*   

> mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc
> 
> 

 

tutto bene, poi do il comando: cat mounts, e mi esce il seguente risultato:

 *Quote:*   

> rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0
> 
> none /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
> 
> none /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
> ...

 

Dove posso aver sbagliato?

Continuando l'installazione, quando poi vado a dare emerge gentoo-source mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r7 to /
> ...

 

non sò proprio cosa fare....

----------

## djinnZ

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> Dove posso aver sbagliato?

 non hai sbagliato, /etc/mtab viene aggiornato da mount quando viene chiamato e quindi va bene ignorarlo (od usare un link simbolico ed impostare il -n nell'rc direttamente) mentre /proc/mounts è sempre aggiornato dal kernel ma rispetto alla root non al chroot. Tutto a posto. *giangentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'
> 
> ...

 il resolv.conf deve essere anche nel chroot

```
cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf
```

----------

## giangentoo

capito, quindi quando dò  i comandi per montare proc, ecc ecc devo dare anche il comando per copiare il resolv.conf, così dovrebbe non darmi problemi quando vado a scaricare il kernel, giusto?

Grazie dell'aiuto!  :Wink: 

----------

## Elbryan

djinnz quel "@world" . "@system" ecc ecc non sono disponibili in portage <2.2 (che attualmente è hard-masked).

Comunque copiare le mie use per un sistema è una buona idea per partire, in fin dei conti abbiamo la stessa macchina, lo stesso utilizzo in mente.. l'unica cosa da sistemare sono le varie flag DE-dependant. BTW sono politiche. Sinceramente come "prima installazione" tendo a daare una mano a partire per poi lasciare alla gente imparare da sola..

Comunque sia. 

Il problema del resolv.conf è che lì dentro ci sono gli indirizzi ip dei server dns che ti servono per risolvere i nomi (come google, distfiles.gentoo.org, ecc).

Il sistema li conosce (quello della live, quello che parte da cd), ma quando fai il chroot come fa a conoscerli? Quindi li copi prima di chrootare così quando entri nel nuovo environment, te li trovi lì come se avessi fatto tutto normalmente.

----------

## giangentoo

ci sono quasi, ho solo un ultimo problemino...

Siccome non sono molto esperto della configurazione di un kernel per un apple, avrei optato per genkernel.....

quando però vado a dare il comando:

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

che serve: Ora copiare la configurazione del kernel del CD di Installazione nella directory dove genkernel si aspetta la configurazione predefinita per il kernel: 

mi dice:gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

come posso fare?

io non ho il cd di gentoo, funziono tramite knoppix.....

consigli, suggerimenti....

Help me!

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

   :Confused:  la documentazione relativa a genkernel ormai è peggio che datata quindi ti consiglio di lanciare un emerge -1 genkernel per rimettere a posto e copiare la configurazione in 

```
/etc/kernels/kernel-confg-<arch>-<versione>-<nomekernel(es gentoo, hardended, tuxonice etc.)>-<revisione gentoo>
```

, casomai lancia genkernel --menuconfig e rifinisci la configurazione manulamente (se cerchi nel forum se ne è già parlato abbondantemente)

@Elbryan su portage 2.1.4.x forse, sul 2.1.6 @world funzionava l'ultima volta che lo ho usato. Sul 2.2 puoi solo usare @

----------

## giangentoo

scusami ma non ho capito il comando che dici che dovrei usare  :Sad: 

----------

## Elbryan

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Elbryan su portage 2.1.4.x forse, sul 2.1.6 @world funzionava l'ultima volta che lo ho usato. Sul 2.2 puoi solo usare @

 

Se ti dico di no è perché non va.

sys-apps/portage

     Available versions:  bla bla bla ---

     Installed versions:  2.1.6.11(12:48:23 28/04/2009)(-build -doc -epydoc -linguas_pl -selinux)

whitebox ~ # emerge --with-bdeps y --color y -eNDupv @world

!!! '@world' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

Inoltre l'opzione "--with-color" si chiama "--color".

Tanto per essere chiari, ovviamente.

----------

## giangentoo

dopo i comandi per l'aggiornamento di sistema mi dice che 2 file in /etc non sono stati aggiornati, come posso fare per eseguire l'aggiornamento anche di questi due file?

----------

## djinnZ

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> CONFIGURATION FILES
> 
>        Portage has a special feature called "config file protection". The pur-
> 
>        pose of this feature is to prevent new package installs from clobbering
> ...

   :Twisted Evil:  paraparà, paraparà ...   :Laughing: 

come rimpiango i bei RTFM! STUFUNOOB dei bei tempi passati di debian (anche se non ho mai capito se è la distribuzione ad attrarre gli alti sacerdoti o sono gli alti sacerdoti a preferirla).

Non ti preoccupare, queste figure sono facili allo stage 1, vuol dire solo che ti manca un bel pò per ascendere.  :Laughing: 

----------

## giangentoo

e per l'altro comando?

----------

## djinnZ

genkernel quando riesce a compilare tutto mette una copia della configurazione in /etc/kernels. Se ci trova un file con il nome giusto lo usa come base al posto di quanto in /usr, semplice.

Quanto al nome io adesso ho installato il kernel hardened-sources-2.6.28-r8 quindi in /usr/src/c'è la dir linux-2.6.28-hardened-r8 ed in etc/kernels c'è kernel-config-x86-2.6.28-hardened-r8 che è il file di configurazione da aggiornare. mi pare semplice.

che kernel hai installato?

----------

## giangentoo

linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5

----------

## djinnZ

allora il file in cui genkernel archivia la configurazione sarà /etc/kernel/kernel-config-x86-2.6.28-gentoo-r5 semplicissimo.

Il problema del suggerimento nella guida ufficiale è che vai a sovrascrivere una configurazione di default che può sempre tornare utile e che ogni volta che aggiorni genkernel sarà sempre rimpiazzata (cosa che ti ho già consigliato di fare).

Se lanci genkernel con l'opzione --menuconfig puoi sempre rifinire (la sua vera utilità è risparmiarti la seccatura di aggiornare gub e creare il ramdisk per l'avvio) il kernel che vai a compilare e quando aggiorni i sorgenti ti basta copiare il file di configurazione.

----------

## giangentoo

Quando vado a copiare il kernel (uso genkernel) dò il comando: cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

mi trovo in usr/src/ mi dice che non esiste il file o la directory, come posso fare?

----------

## cloc3

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage
> 
> 

 x86?

----------

## giangentoo

no, ho scaricato la i686, lo avevo ricopiato corretto durante l'installazione, poi quando l'ho postato da voii ho sbagliato a scrivere...  :Razz: 

----------

## giangentoo

o semplicemente devo levare i686, e mettere x86... Domani ci provo, poi vi faccio sapere!

----------

## giangentoo

ragazzi quando vado ad installare il kernel dò il comando:

 cp /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

e mi dice:

cp: impossibile fare stat di `/usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage': No such file or directory

naturalmente quando dò questo comando mi trovo in: /usr/src/linux

quando poi dò il comando genkernel all dice: grep: /usr/src/linux/.config: No such file or directory

come devo fare?!?

Help me please  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

non uso genkernel , ma mi pare che si dovrebbe occupare personalmente anche dell'installazione nella cartella /boot.

leggi man genkernel per approfondimenti.

mi pare strano, però, che non tu non trova il file .config.

non è che hai link /usr/src/linux diretto fuori posto?

----------

## giangentoo

non credo, ho seguito tutto com'è descritto sulla guida!

----------

## cloc3

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> non credo, ho seguito tutto com'è descritto sulla guida!

 

non credo o sei sicuro che sia così?

a me si comporta in modo diverso:

```

s939 ~ # ls /usr/src/linux/.config 

/usr/src/linux/.config

s939 ~ # mv /usr/src/linux/.config config.0

s939 ~ # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.905

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5-server for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

^Cs939 ~ # mv /usr/src/linux .

s939 ~ # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.905

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: kernel source directory "/usr/src/linux" was not found!

```

----------

## giangentoo

pocediamo per gradi....

dopo aver effettuato il chroot e fatto l'aggiornamento di sistema, mi sopsto in /etc e dò il comando:

 *Quote:*   

> USE="-doc" emerge gentoo-sources

 

subito dopo:

 *Quote:*   

> cd /usr/src

 

E mi fà entrare, poi da /src dò il cmando:

 *Quote:*   

> cd linux

 

mi fà entrare, ma se dò il comando:

 *Quote:*   

> cp /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-x.x.x

 

Mi dà l'errore che vi ho postato....

Quando poi vado az scrivere genkernel all mi dà l'altro errore...

Dove potrei aver sbagliato?

----------

## table

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> ...

 

1) posta l'output di 

```
cd /usr/src

ls -l

```

secondo me stai usando i gentoo-sources e non il genrkernel

2)l'errore sul genkernel all è dovuto al fatto che il .config non esiste.

----------

## giangentoo

ok, stasera vi posto tutto...

ma come faccio a crearre il file .config?

----------

## table

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma come faccio a crearre il file .config?

 

la Guida:

questo comando l'hai lanciato?

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6
```

----------

## cloc3

 *table wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la Guida:
> 
> 

 

ho il sospetto che il problema di giangentoo sia proprio indotto dalla lettura guida.

a questo indirizzo si invita a controllare l'esistenza del link logico /usr/src/linux , ma (forse), non è spiegato il modo di crearlo, qualora mancante.

d'altra parte, volendo, esisterebbe un'apposita USE (symlink) che esegue crea il link in modo automatico.

comunque. se ti manca il collegamento descritto nella guida, devi:

1. rimuovere completamente la cartella o il file con il comando  rm -rf /usr/src/linux

2. creare il link simbolico con il comando ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.<versione del tuo kernel> /usr/src/linux

3. verificare nuovamente che il link sia stato creato correttamente, con il comando della guida: ls -l /usr/src/linux

4. procedere in avanti.

fai sapere.

intanto, ho provato proprio a segnalare il bug. vediamo cosa mi dicono.

hanno detto che il suggerimento è superfluo. in effetti, anche controllando il codice dell'ebuild (/usr/portage/eclass/kernel-2.eclass), il link logico viene creato automaticamente da emerge (se mancante).

----------

## SydBarrett

1) vorrei sottolineare la regola empirica "meno cose si hanno da emerger, meno errori potrebbero saltar fuori" : puoi benissimo tirar via la quasi totalità delle use elencate, aggiungi solo quando realmente ti serviranno... (ricordando le use temporanee USE="nomeuse" e il file package.use per quelle relative ad un singolo pacchetto... Cose già dette, ma repetita iuvant) Motivo per cui io emergerei kde-base/kdebase-startkde o gnome-base/gnome-light quindi xdm+ kdm(e konsole)/gdm...  :Very Happy: 

2)Non pretender che tutto vada subito dopo l'install (specie se la prima installazione): le cose si aggiusteranno un po' per volta, intanto pensa a farlo partir sto benedetto notebook...   :Laughing:  (imho)

3)Gentoo ha una documentazione meravigliosa: molto spesso la soluzione ai tuoi problemi si trovan nel wiki(o su bugzilla), basta guardare... 

4) http://www.kroah.com/lkn/

5)ricordati che c'è il tasto tab...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## giangentoo

Scusate la domanda, come faccio ad attivare una partizione con il file system ext4?

Stò ripetendo l'installazione e vorrei utilizzare ext4 come file system, l'ho utilizzato in Saba e mi sono trovato molto molto bene, come faccio a renderlo attivo anche qui?

Ho un altra domanda:

Nel manuale il file fstab c'è scritto di configurarlo così:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1   /boot        ext2           defaults,noatime               1 2
> 
>           /dev/sda2   none         swap          sw                                   0 0
> 
>         /dev/sda3   /                 ext3           noatime                           0 1
> ...

 

Siccome vorrei creare solo 2 partizioni una di swap e una di root (ext4) potrei scriverlo nel seguente modo?

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1 / ext4                       user_xattr,noatime                             1 1
> 
>           /dev/shm /dev/shm                   tmpfs defaults                                    0 0
> 
>          /dev/sda3 swap                          swap defaults                                     0 0

 

Oppure dovrei scriverlo in qualche altra maniera?

Grazie per l'aiuto!  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

se intendi come creare una partizione in ext4 puoi fare

```
mkfs.ext4 /dev/tuodev
```

cmq forse hai confuso qualcosa...leggo 2 volte swap, ecco una possibile configurazione funzionante

```

/dev/sda1      /            ext4      noatime            0 1

/dev/sda2      none            swap      sw                    0 0

```

naturalmente poi hai la possibilità di passare altre opzioni oltre a noatime e se vuoi, aggiungendo una riga hai anche la possibilità di compilare in ram

----------

## ciro64

Scusate se mi intrometto.... ma leggendo un po' l'intera discussione, volevo consigliare di utilizzare per CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS il -march=native in quanto con -march=i686 non sfrutterebbele potenzialità del suo core2, neppure l'uso delle simd avanzate ssse3. penso che questo conferirà un marcato miglioramento prestazionale (nel mio caso grazie alle ottimizzazioni per la mia cpu ottengo nei miei test con phoronix-test-suite delle prestazioni anche oltre il 15% superiori rispetto a distro precompilate (nel mio caso grazie anche all'uso di sse4.1)

Spero di non aver dixturbato.Un saluto.

----------

## giangentoo

Ogni consiglio è sempre ben accetto!  :Very Happy: 

Grazie, ora apporto subito le modifiche che mi hai detto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## giangentoo

Scusate quale indirizzo dovrei scrivere per scaricare lo stage?

Ho provato con:

 *Quote:*   

> wget ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/amd64/10.0/amd64/10.0/stages/stage3-amd64-10.0.tar.bz2

 

Ma non riesce a trovare nulla...

Ho sbagliato l'indirizzo?

Potreste darmi quello corretto? GRAZIE!  :Smile: 

----------

## ciro64

Io avevo preso per lo stage3:

```
# wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-iso/stage3-amd64-20091203.tar.bz2
```

per lo snapshot :

```
# wget ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2
```

----------

## giangentoo

Grazie!

Ultima domanda:

Devo installare il Network manager...

Quello di gentoo su questo pc nn gira bene, vorrei installare quello che si trova in Sabayon 5!

Qualcuno di voi mi sa dire come si chiama?

e quale comando dovrei dare per installarlo?

----------

## ago

installa wicd e vivi felice per sempre!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## giangentoo

scusate quando vado a scaricare il kernel, mi trovo in /etc e dò il comando:

 *Quote:*   

> (chroot) livecd #/etc  emerge gentoo-sources

 

Scarica e va tutto bene, poi, do i comandi: *Quote:*   

> cd /; cd /usr/src e cd /linux

  infine:

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/src/linux

 

e utilizzo genkernel per configurare il kernel...

tutto bene, ma quando do il comando genkernel all mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

> grep: /usr/src/linux/.config: No such file or directory

 

Quando e come dovrei creare questo file?

----------

## ciro64

userei per esempio:

```
# genkernel --menuconfig all
```

per modificare le varie voci di mio interesse.

alla fine della configurazione, salvarlo (la voce in fondo nella schermata del I menù)

----------

## ago

Se non riesci a creare un kernel tuo customizzato...puoi tranquillamente scegliere tra:

1)usare genkernel (come ti ha consigliato ciro64)

2)usare il config di ubuntu (dato che si parlava di installare da ubuntu)

nel primo caso è tutto scritto sul manuale

nel secondo caso puoi iniziare a:

- scaricare la stessa versione di sorgenti (ti ricordo come si fa emerge =programma-versione)

- copiarti il config

```

cp /boot/config_ubuntu /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config

```

- e lanciare i vari comandi per creare l'immagine e tutto il resto, se non erro potresti procedere con:

```

make

make modules_install

mkinitrd

```

alla fine ti basta copiare bzimage e initrd in /boot e aggiornare grub.conf.

----------

## giangentoo

Scusate quando vado ad avviare mirroselect mi dice che non è possibile avviarlo, forse perchè mi trovo comunque in un altro S.O.

Ho letto sul forum che dovrei mettere:

 *Quote:*   

> GENTOO_MIRRORS

  e  *Quote:*   

> SYNC

 

Devo mettere gentoo_mirrors al posto del comando: [quote] mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Giusto?

 

----------

## ciro64

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> Scusate quando vado ad avviare mirroselect mi dice che non è possibile avviarlo,

 

prima accertati di avere la rete attiva nell' ambiente chroot; guarda

```
# ifconfig
```

Puoi fare per esempio un piccolo test con:

```
# ping -c 5 google.it
```

----------

## ago

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> prima accertati di avere la rete attiva nell' ambiente chroot; guarda

 

su ubuntu non c'e mirrorselect -.-'

@giangentoo

usando mirrorselect automatizzi il processo di settaggio delle variabili mirrors e sync...per abbreviare puoi mettere questi parametri nel make.conf

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

in modo da indicare a portage dove syncare e dove scaricare i sorgenti.

----------

## giangentoo

E quindi in definitiva potrei proprio saltare il passo di mirrorselect, se aggiungo queste due righe al make. conf!

giusto?

----------

## ciro64

mirrorselect puoi benissimo instalarlo dopo aver chrootato il nuovo sistema. (so che *buntu non ha mirrorselect).

quinidi, dopo aver fatto

# cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

e aver fatto il chroot, può fare (dopo aver verificato il funzionamento della rete)

```
# emerge mirrorselect

# mirrorselect -r -o -i >> /etc/make.conf

```

----------

## ago

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> E quindi in definitiva potrei proprio saltare il passo di mirrorselect, se aggiungo queste due righe al make. conf!
> 
> giusto?

 

si

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> mirrorselect puoi benissimo instalarlo dopo aver chrootato il nuovo sistema. (so che *buntu non ha mirrorselect).
> 
> quinidi, dopo aver fatto
> 
> # cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/
> ...

 

scusa se portage non sa ne dove syncare ne dove prendere i sorgenti come lo emerge mirrorselect?

----------

## ciro64

Immagino vi siano impostazioni di default; per provare lo commento......

```
 $ tail -5 /etc/make.conf

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm/portage"

#source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Quindi

```
# rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/*

c2qyt ciro64 # emerge -1 mirrorselect --fetchonly

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Fetching (1 of 1) app-portage/mirrorselect-2.0.0

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/mirrorselect-2.0.0.tar.bz2'

--2010-01-17 14:30:15--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/mirrorselect-2.0.0.tar.bz2

Risoluzione di distfiles.gentoo.org... 149.20.20.135, 140.211.166.134, 130.239.17.6, ...

Connessione a distfiles.gentoo.org|149.20.20.135|:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, in attesa di risposta... 302 Found

Posizione: http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/distfiles/mirrorselect-2.0.0.tar.bz2 [segue]

--2010-01-17 14:30:15--  http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/distfiles/mirrorselect-2.0.0.tar.bz2

Risoluzione di mirrors.kernel.org... 199.6.1.174, 130.239.17.6

Connessione a mirrors.kernel.org|199.6.1.174|:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, in attesa di risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 9857 (9,6K) [application/x-bzip2]

Salvataggio in: "/usr/portage/distfiles/mirrorselect-2.0.0.tar.bz2"

100%[======================================>] 9.857       --.-K/s   in 0,05s   

2010-01-17 14:30:17 (179 KB/s) - "/usr/portage/distfiles/mirrorselect-2.0.0.tar.bz2" salvato [9857/9857]

 * mirrorselect-2.0.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

```

Fatto  :Smile: 

----------

